# ASHA-An Urban Fantasy short story by Kevis Hendrickson



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Happy to introduce my new series featuring the lovely young woman on the cover. I've been working on this series for nearly a decade now and it predates Twilight. The full-length novels are still under construction. But I thought I'd give my readers a taste of what's to come. Hope you'll celebrate the release of my first urban fantasy/paranormal story called Asha and check it out. Happy reading!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Kevis, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up and the kind regards, Ann!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_WEEKEND SPECIAL ONLY!_ Use this coupon code: *WX53X* to download my new urban fantasy short story Asha for _FREE_ (reg. $0.99) from Smashwords.com. Multiple digital formats, including a Kindle-friendly version, available. *Coupon expires 09/18/11!* Any forthcoming reviews on Amazon or elsewhere are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Asha is a 15-year old girl with the soul of a demon. She plans to wage war against heaven and hell using humanity as her main weapon. Asha begins the epic tale of the revenge of the dark goddess of demons!
~~~
Asha is a 7,000 word fantasy short story written by Kevis Hendrickson. Download your copy of Asha to your Kindle today.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking for a creepy read for this All Hallow's Eve? Use this coupon code: * QV49E * to download my new dark fantasy short story Asha for _FREE_ (reg. $0.99) from Smashwords.com. Multiple digital formats, including a Kindle-friendly version, available. *Coupon expires 11/01/11!* Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Excerpt from Asha:

*Her name was Amber Jacobi, two years my elder-and one of the most popular seniors at Filmore High school. It was the third day of tryouts and she was already trying to slay her competition. I don't know what Amber disliked about me other than she just didn't like me being the center of attraction.
I didn't speak much. But my performances won the hearts of the coaches and had them singing my praises. I knew I would have them wrapped around my pretty little finger in no time. The other girls thought me strange, but the coaches thought me demure. The male cheerleaders couldn't take their eyes off of me and Amber really didn't like that.
More than once she used words like "tramp" and "heifer" when referring to me. I would have laughed at the triviality of Amber's insults, if they didn't annoy me so much.
Here I was-Asha: goddess of demons and men-being insulted by this pubescent, prissy little whore who thought of herself as a Diva and I, her lesser.
I had endured one insult too many from her and decided that a reprisal was in order...*

To find out what happens next, download your copy of Asha.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My urban fantasy story *Asha* is free at Smashwords. No coupon needed. Would love to get some reviews folks. Thanks for the support.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/87274


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Demons, witches, magic, and flesh-eating succubi! What more can you ask for? Download your FREE Kindle-friendly copy of *Asha* by visiting 
Smashwords and prepare for a tale of lusty demonesses and high school mayhem!

Also available for purchase at Amazon.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*In the mood for a chilling tale of one truly pissed off demonness masquerading as a high school student? Just head on over to the Kindle store to download your FREE copy of Asha. Enjoy!*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For those of you looking to read something dark and chilling on Xmas eve. 

Asha


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hell's missing one really p*ssed off Demoness. Can't be good for the rest of us. Download your copy of Asha and discover the introductory tale of the rise of the Dark Goddess!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For a dose of good ol' evil fiction, give this one a spin.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Hell's missing one really p*ssed off Demoness. Can't be good for the rest of us. Download your copy of and discover the introductory tale of the rise of the Dark Goddess!


Very glad to see that Asha is just the introduction of this character. I want to read more of this story NOW! Now, do you hear me?!?
(I was really enthralled by this short, can you tell?  )


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

intinst said:


> Very glad to see that Asha is just the introduction of this character. I want to read more of this story NOW! Now, do you hear me?!?
> (I was really enthralled by this short, can you tell?  )


Having Asha grace your Kindle is more than enough inspiration for me to follow through on that promised sequel. But to get a five star review on the back of that is more than I could ever ask for. Now I feel a little guilty having taken so long to get it ready. Just means I need to turn up the speed level a bit. Btw, I promise the sequel will be worth the wait. Thanks for the support and kind words, Intinst. Cheers!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Not bad story. thank you for share


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

kmanpi21 said:


> Not bad story. thank you for share


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I enjoyed _Asha_. It shows great promise for a series.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I enjoyed _Asha_. It shows great promise for a series.


I really appreciate you letting me know you enjoyed the story, Jim. I was blown away by the kind words you had to say about Asha in your review. This one almost never saw the light of day. So I'm glad to hear readers are enjoying Asha and looking forward to learning more about her. I'm hoping you'll enjoy the upcoming novel as well!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The first installment of my urban fantasy series is ready to be downloaded to your Kindle.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My name is "Death" and the only thing I care about is kicking ass and taking names. Maybe I'll find a way to work that into the title of the next book in this series. But for now, that should tell you all you need to know about the lovely lady on this cover. Hope you'll check it out and give it a spin.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still working on the sequel to Asha. But if you haven't read the prequel, now's a great time. 



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For this teenager, killing is starting to become a hobby.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

When she's not studying for the next math exam, she eats, sleeps, and kills. Who thought high school could be so much fun?



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For Asha Jones, killing is starting to become an obsession.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Reviews have been great for *Asha*. Head on over to Amazon to check them out. Hopefully, you'll one-click to get your personal copy while you're there. 



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The Dark Goddess is about to rise and it's not going to go well for the rest of us.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code *SSW50* at checkout
for 50% off during our
site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru July 31, 2012)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/87274


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dark fantasy fiction for readers who love things that go bump in the night.



Also available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------

